# Bore water



## Dennis Hutchinson (16/2/21)

Hi guys,
Just wondering if anyone has any clues as to what kind of salinity hop plants can handle? I’m in the process of sinking a bore at the moment so don’t have a sample yet for testing but going by what’s nearby I’m expecting to be just shy of 4500 ppm.


----------

